# overclocking mobile intel core 2 duo



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

hey guys.... i have a toshiba sattelite A100 laptop and i have intel core 2 T5200 processor in it and chipset is INTEL 945GM.......i wanna overclock it a lil bit cuz my friend have the same laptop processor T5200 and its dell and everything same.......but his processor speed is 1.67 and mines speed is 1.60.....i was wondring if same processor can run at the diffrent speed then i think there should be something to overclock my processor too, to 1.67....so my speed would be a lil bit faster than wat i have ritenow 1.60......is there something i can do with it to overclock and i think overcloking from 1.60 to 1.67 wouldnt be a that much matter....correct me if i m wrong.......my cpu detailed specs r attached


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

no one?:sigh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

dont do it, the heatsinks and fans on a laptop will not take extra heat from overclocking plus you not going to see a gain from a 70 mhz overclock


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

thank u


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your welcome


----------

